# dual enrollment for HSers and



## blessedwithboys

My son just completed 9th grade last week and will turn 15yo next week. This summer he is taking one DE class, a very easy computer class full of stuff he already knows. A great way to dip a toe in the college water.

We are thinking that if this summer goes well with one class, and then the fall goes well with 3 classes, we might just pull him out and register him with the district as a HSer. In my state, there are no specific curriculum requirements so whatever college classes he takes are acceptable from a HS POV. After 12 mos, I would have to have him eval'ed by a licensed teacher. Instead, we would "graduate" him from HS (at age 16) and change his status at the college from dual enrollment to "regular" student. This way, Pell grants would cover his tuition and books (DE HSers have to buy their own books).

He wants to do this because all of his closest friends have left to learn at home and he wants to be able to get together with all of them for outings and study groups and such. Also, He could take 3 classes/semester for the next 9 semesters and graduate with and AS, an AA, and a vocational certificate. If he stays in public school, he will have to take 4 classes spring and fall at the high school on top of the 3 college classes.

Has anyone done this with their kids? If so, please share!


----------



## zebra15

My son did 'early enrollment' to college at 13, we always homeschooled, all we needed to do was go to the college and take a placement test for english and math- which he did fine on. We started very slowly 1 class at at time and finally last year (2016-2017) i filed for FAFSA for him- this year 2017-2018 he is transferring to a 4 yr school to finish his degree, no AA/AS needed. I'm not sure how dual enrollment works but IMO if you can essentially 'skip' 3 years of high school and then go for it. Each college is different so you may need some info from them too.


----------

